# x2O E Juice



## Ripstorm (5/12/14)

Hi All,

New to the forum 
I have a question. Are any of you familiar with x2O's range of Ejuice? I bought 'morning coffee' and 'Fruity tyrant" Yesterday and I must say it's pretty horrible. It's supposedly a USA made e-juice
Anybody else with the same experience with these juices or is it just me?

Thnx


----------



## Dubz (5/12/14)

I've never heard of it and I doubt most of the members here have either. If you want some good juice close to you - contact @Oupa www.vapourmountain.co.za


----------



## ConradS (5/12/14)

Its imported by VapeAfrica and sold at local Spars. Some of them are better than others, I bought a few to test. I found the flavours overpowering but u can dilute it with unflavoured nic which u can get from @Oupa. But that might just be throwing more cash onto a problem. My wife loves the menthol tobacco so I do keep that one in supply.


----------



## Ripstorm (5/12/14)

Dubz said:


> I've never heard of it and I doubt most of the members here have either. If you want some good juice close to you - contact @Oupa www.vapourmountain.co.za



Thanks, will definitely try them out. I do enjoy the Rocket Fuel and Vape Elixir brands, but this X2O tastes pretty crap. At first I thought something was wrong with my naut mini so I changed out the coil...same issue. Vapour tastes almost like nothing and a hint of bitterness. Not pleasant at all.
I washed out my coils and replaced the juice in my tank with Rocket Fuel's Country Bumpkin (great juice btw), but now this doesn't taste like it always does. I'm not sure whether it's just my coils or what..


----------



## Ripstorm (5/12/14)

ConradS said:


> Its imported by VapeAfrica and sold at local Spars. Some of them are better than others, I bought a few to test. I found the flavours overpowering but u can dilute it with unflavoured nic which u can get from @Oupa. But that might just be throwing more cash onto a problem. My wife loves the menthol tobacco so I do keep that one in supply.



Mine's not overpowering at all. Fruity Tyrant (kiwi and lime I think) tastes basically like nothing. All I can taste is the faint lime taste on the exhale. Very weird. Maybe I just have a case of vaper's tongue? Sigh..


----------



## Dubz (5/12/14)

All juice usually needs steeping time. It could be that you have a relatively fresh batch and maybe needs a week or two to steep then maybe the flavours will start to shine - or maybe it really is just crap juice.


----------



## Ripstorm (5/12/14)

Dubz said:


> All juice usually needs steeping time. It could be that you have a relatively fresh batch and maybe needs a week or two to steep then maybe the flavours will start to shine - or maybe it really is just crap juice.



I was thinking the same thing. Think I will leave the bottles open for a couple of days and try it again in a week or so


----------

